# Jardini Arowana, 19" of Pure Muscle



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Took some shots the other night. Still working on them but here's the first one!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

cool! now i miss my aros


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Beautiful pic and aro..


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

amazeing pic!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

damn tahts nice how lond u have that


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

We've had him for almost 4 years, since he was just a little guy, so he's definately a member of the family.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

draco thats one of the best pictures ive ever seen period! excellent arrowana!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Absolutly incedible gal.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Next:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

draco you have amazing skill with the camera. those are as good as a picture gets in my opinion. very impressive


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Pics draco


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

jardini aro's look great and so does yours, but my favorite aros are asian reds and golds :nod:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys! He's a good boy when it comes to getting pictures taken because he's such a food whore.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Great shots, absolutely.. I hope to be maybe half that good in a few years lol

Again, nice!


----------



## fester (May 3, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

likr you cant tell their is a piece of glass or water in the way of that pic absolutely amazing


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Fantastic shots


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet aros man


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Stunning, your images are second to none and your Arow is flawless


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hey draco, you know that i'm taking submissions for april potm...right? *nudge nudge*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Impressive fish! Red X on the second pic.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Fixed!


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice arrowanna


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What program(s) do you use for touch-ups, colour balancing, shading, etc?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice pictures and fish!


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man... u need to make a vid of him


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Mettle said:


> What program(s) do you use for touch-ups, colour balancing, shading, etc?


The shots don't look terribly different from that right out of the camera, short of a little bit of cleanup and curves/sharpening adjustments. My tanks are painted black so it's not a cut and paste job. All it takes is a little cleaning. Look in the tank while you're sitting in my dining room and that's what you see.

For a program I use Adobe Photoshop CS2.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

Boo! I odnt think anyone should edit thier photographs!

Awesome ics tho!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Boo! I odnt think anyone should edit thier photographs!


Hello, everyone edits their photos. The simple fact is that there is no camera in existence, even film, that is as sensitive as the human eye. The human eye unconsciously accounts for colors of light (like when you're in the shade or under fluorescent or incandescent lighting) that a camera lens cannot account for. That's what white balance is for, though it's not a cure-all in the most extreme lighting conditions. Also, most cameras can only see about 3 f-stops worth of contrast whereas the human eye can see about 12. DSLR's and film can see more than pro-sumer cameras but it's still only about 5. That means that there's no way a camera can render exactly what the human eye sees straight out of the gun without any sort of post processing. Post processing is used EVEN WITH FILM photographers. They just use chemicals and a dark room to do it. Even Ansel Adams, the greatest nature photographer ever, used a dark room to work his magic.

With digital photography, Photoshop is needed just like a darkroom to apply post processing to photographs. This can be used to change pictures into surreal art or simply to make them accurate to the scene. For example...I'm taking a picture of a landscape. Chances are that I have to use two different exposure values to get accurate skies and foreground. I would use Photoshop to do this and blend the two exposures together to get an accurate shot of the scene. The same is needed for scenes with lots of highlights and shadows. The human eye can very easily see the whole gamut with the highlights and shadows at the same time. The camera cannot. You have to expose for one (most likely the highlights) and bring the shadows out later in post-processing to make the scene accurate to what you saw. Ever wonder why that picture of your friends against a cloudy sky makes them look like they're standing in front of a white board? Or when you see blacked out shadows and properly exposed highlights? Or when you took a shot of that awesome sunset only to get the pic later and see not nearly as much color as you remembered? All of these things are accounted for in post-processing...99.9% of professional photographers use it religiously. The same would be done with film, only it would be done in a darkroom. Of course, depending on the scene, some photographs require more work than others. If you're shooting a scene that isn't very contrasty then what the camera sees is going to be closer to what you see straight out of the gun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

I still dont think they should be edited :laugh: Just a matter of opinion tho









Like I said, its a beuaty of a fish! How do people take shots without getting a reflection of themselves off the tank glass? Or is that like Photogrpahy 101 and Im a lost cause.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> What program(s) do you use for touch-ups, colour balancing, shading, etc?


The shots don't look terribly different from that right out of the camera, short of a little bit of cleanup and curves/sharpening adjustments. My tanks are painted black so it's not a cut and paste job. All it takes is a little cleaning. Look in the tank while you're sitting in my dining room and that's what you see.

For a program I use Adobe Photoshop CS2.
[/quote]

Just asking because of the quality of your shots. Was wondering if you were using a special touch-up program and keeping it a secret from all of us.









I hope to be taking some photography courses this summer. Starting with fi;m and dark rooms, though. The basics. Which I think is where one should start. I think it'll be a good time. Can't wait.

Then if I really enjoy it I'll be getting myself my own nice, expensive camera down the line.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> hey draco, you know that i'm taking submissions for april potm...right? *nudge nudge*


no kiddin draco.

Your arro amazes me, that is one hell of a beautiful fish and your photography skills really do it justice.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Thanks guys for the compliments on my fish. This is why I urge people to only keep one Aro to a tank. Pefection. Happiness, healthiness, and not a ripped fin, bruise, or shed scale in sight.


----------

